# what color is this?



## matttatts (Sep 16, 2008)

paint code for this would be appreciated


----------



## Mnt86ss (Jan 10, 2009)

Damn thats a sick color, but I have no idea what the code is.


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

Kandy Rootbeer brown. I've seen some bombs with that color, gold or silver based fenders and charcoal body with kandy rootbeer brown on top. 

--Turri.


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)




----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

more like aztec gold


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@May 6 2011, 12:41 PM~20498034
> *more like aztec gold
> 
> 
> ...


 :nono: 

Close but it's rootbeer brown. Owner is out of Santa Maria, he'll tell you rootbeer brown.

--Turri.


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

A couple more pics. I believe this ride is from New Crowd CC.














































They did a good azz job on this ride.

--Turri.


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by turri 67_@May 6 2011, 08:47 PM~20501073
> *:nono:
> 
> Close but it's rootbeer brown.  Owner is out of Santa Maria, he'll tell you rootbeer brown.
> ...



i see now,,that pic is way better


----------



## Buck 63SS (Apr 8, 2011)

BADDASS paint job!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice color. Hard to spray though.


----------



## Screenz (Feb 4, 2008)

Looks to be over galaxy grey


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by turri 67_@May 6 2011, 11:52 AM~20497793
> *Kandy Rootbeer brown.  I've seen some bombs with that color, gold or silver based fenders and charcoal body with kandy rootbeer brown on top.
> 
> --Turri.
> *




I AGREE IT LOOKS LIKE CANDY ROOT BEER OVER EITHER SOLAR GOLD, ORION SILVER, GAMMA GOLD, NOVA ORANGE, CINDER RED, OR ZENITH GOLD... BUT CAN ALSO BE CANDY TANGERINE OVER GALAXY GREY... PICTURES NEVER SHOW TRUE COLOR, SO CHECK OUT A HOUSE OF COLORS BOOK TO SEE WHICH ONE IS THE CLOSEST TO THE RIDE YOU LIKE... :biggrin:


----------



## matttatts (Sep 16, 2008)

sweet thanks for the input fellas!! :h5:


----------



## bonediggetie (Jan 31, 2010)

YES ROooootbear it is :thumbsup: over solar gold or something real close to it A BAD AZZ color I sprayed my min-truck the same color! Put some flake in that Bitch and POW-set it off :biggrin:


----------

